# NABBA NORTH 2012 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Under 17's

1st Luke Howard

2nd Peter Watson

Juniors

1st Darren Knott 2nd Laurence Mills

3rd Gary Elliott

First Timers

1st Craig Donn

2nd Roy Luther

3rd Paul Malanga

Masters Over 50

1st Donald Learoyd

2nd Randall Green

3rd John Lee

Masters Over 40

1st David Ray

2nd John Topcliffe

3rd Michael Green

Novice

1st Rick Hall

2nd Steven Common

3rd Jay Melrose

Miss Trained

1st Pamela Higgins

2nd Georgina McConnell

3rd Amy Coleman

4th Paula Harrow

Miss Toned

1st Lesley Blanchard

2nd Louise Noble

3rd Joy Pilkington

Mr Class 4

1st Kurt Le Quesne

2nd Michael Bostock

3rd Stuart Gudgin

4th Steven Bryne

Mr Class 3

1st Anthony Bailes

2nd Lee Henderson

3rd Ian Porritt

4th Bruce McCall

Mr Class 2

1st Chris West

2nd John Mark Wardle

3rd Gary Phillips

Mr Class 1

1st Steven Graham

2nd Chris Penfold

3rd Mick Graham

Overall Winner Anthony Bailes


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

I hear Anth was looking good on the day, he owns the gym local to me and is a bit of beast. Any pics floating around yet?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Anth looked unreal. I have 500 going on the laptop now..

I'll let that tick whilst I go the gym and upload some later.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

A selection of pics are on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com


----------

